# Marys River, Newport Fog Horn & a lonely tree



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 15, 2012)

Been a while since I threw a few into the hat. Here's some HDRs I took around where I live. 

#1 Marys River.. A creek in my town








#2 Newport Fog Horn.. Man it was a dangerous hike to get out to the end of this jetty. Jumping from one enormous bolder to the next, over 6-12 foot death drops. I was a little determined. Worked up a crazy sweat. This horn blows once every 10 seconds and can be heard from miles away. 






#3 lonely tree: I thought this tree made an interesting subject. This one got a head start on losing it's leaves 





CC welcome


----------



## Bynx (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice shots. The odd grass color in your last shot doesnt look right, while the trees do. Really odd circle of leaves under the tree like they just fell down without the help of the wind.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 15, 2012)

thanks.

and here is the 0 ev of that shot


----------



## Compaq (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm very fond of the first one, except for the cyan sky. Doesn't look natural - and that's whats bothering me.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 15, 2012)

Compaq said:
			
		

> I'm very fond of the first one, except for the cyan sky. Doesn't look natural - and that's whats bothering me.



Thanks Compaq,

The sky on this was has been a little bit of a digital wrestling match. I know exactly what you're saying ... I'll try to correct it and post an edit later


----------



## Joel_W (Jan 17, 2012)

Pic 2 is my favorite hands down. Great image, super processing, and the colors look perfect. You should also get a medal for making that trek.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 17, 2012)

Compaq said:


> I'm very fond of the first one, except for the cyan sky. Doesn't look natural - and that's whats bothering me.



Here's the image with sky corrected








Joel_W said:


> Pic 2 is my favorite hands down. Great image, super processing, and the colors look perfect. You should also get a medal for making that trek.




Thanks Joel, appreciated!


----------

